
Macbook buyer's guide: Louis Rossmann's recommendation list - arthurfm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFIVZYevfGU
======
arthurfm
Recommended models:

Mid-2013/Early 2014 13" MacBook Air [1]

Late 2013 13" MacBook Pro Retina [2]

Late 2013 15" MacBook Pro Retina with dedicated GPU [3]

Mid-2014 13" MacBook Pro Retina [4]

Mid-2014 15" MacBook Pro Retina with dedicated GPU [5]

Lenovo ThinkPad P52 [6]

[1] [https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-
lookup/?search_keywords=26...](https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-
lookup/?search_keywords=2632)

[2] [https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-
lookup/?search_keywords=26...](https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-
lookup/?search_keywords=2678)

[3] [https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-
lookup/?search_keywords=27...](https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-
lookup/?search_keywords=2745)

[4] [https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-
lookup/?search_keywords=28...](https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-
lookup/?search_keywords=2875)

[5] [https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-
lookup/?search_keywords=28...](https://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-
lookup/?search_keywords=2881)

[6]
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ThinkPad+P52](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ThinkPad+P52)

------
phil_k
My Late 2013 MacBook Pro 15" broke down last month (wouldn't start). I didn't
want to go through the setup of a new laptop, so I took it to Apple store. Got
a new screen, new chassis, new screen, new keyboard, new logic board (I
think). Same SSD, all my data was intact.

Total cost: $700. This MacBook is 6 years old and it was totally worth it.

